

Captain Crunch Interviewed in 1995 - mind_heist
http://www.barbalet.net/crunch/

======
mind_heist
Hmm .. I read through this article and Captain Crunch says Australia is a
Hackers Haven ? Why is it so ? ... I remember seeing something very similar in
the documentary about Julian Assange too , about underground hacker scenes in
Australia that he was a part of .

